
Intel predicts 10GHz chips by 2011 (2000) - tedsanders
http://www.geek.com/chips/intel-predicts-10ghz-chips-by-2011-564808/
======
venomsnake
4 cores * 2.5 ghz = close enough /s

Late 90s were great years for computing. Lets hope once again for something
like that soon.

------
nunobrito
Just bring back Transmeta and Intel will release 15Ghz chips in 3 years.

We need competitors to push CPU speed forward. Everything else in the computer
continues moving: SSD, GPU, Pixel density, (...)

